# Sparkle Kidded!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Surprise! Sparkle kidded on 3-30! Took me about 20 minutes out there to see the kiddos! :doh: She had two beautiful George babies all on her own!!!! And they are beautiful! Out of 7 kids George has had, 6 of them have been dark caramels! 

Anyway, the lighter one is indeticle to Sparkle, down to the wattles. the darker one takes after George!!! And...

BOTH GIRLS!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! two girls thats awesome!! So you keeping either?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!*

Adorable little "Georgettes!!!" I am so happy he has carried on!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute..... congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are so precious...they look like fluffy little teddy bears!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on super  adorable :kidred: :kidred: ! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG!!! They are soooo cute!!!!!!! :drool:  :leap: :stars: Congrats Tara!! You almost sold Sparkle didn't you? Good thing you didn't if you were! :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are so pretty. Congrats on the new babies, looks like they where totally worth the waite lol. :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That they were!  

Yeah, Jess...I did almost sell Sparkle! She nearly left a week before she kidded, but I decided not to at the last minute, to make sure. I am glad I didn't either!

Josie kidded last saturday. She didn't get them dried off in time and I was in the house eating supper. I had checked on her before I went in and she showed NO signs of kidding. I come back out and she had them both on the ground licking them off. The one's eyes and mouth were open, but the sac was still on the other. It was absolutely heartbreaking for me and Josie. I'll try breeding her again in January, so I'll be around for when she kids, just in case.  It was absolutely heartbreaking, I couldn't stop crying. I will always blame myself for that one...

But at least I have Divinity and Topaz to keep me occupied.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> That they were!
> 
> Josie kidded last saturday. She didn't get them dried off in time and I was in the house eating supper. I had checked on her before I went in and she showed NO signs of kidding. I come back out and she had them both on the ground licking them off. The one's eyes and mouth were open, but the sac was still on the other. It was absolutely heartbreaking for me and Josie. I'll try breeding her again in January, so I'll be around for when she kids, just in case.  It was absolutely heartbreaking, I couldn't stop crying. I will always blame myself for that one.../quote]
> 
> WOW that is the exact same thing that happened to one of my does this year. It was horrible.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that would have happened to me and Lola if I wasnt there -- she kids so fast and no signs of kidding till the pushes start. 

I am so sorry for you and Josie :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Tara. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug: to you and Josie.


----------

